# Bradenton, FL - #A042897 - B&T Female



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

*This DOG - ID#A042897*

PLEASE GIVE THIS BEAUTIFUL GIRL A HOME IN YOUR HOME.....SHE DOESN'T HAVE LONG. WHAT A SHAME TO SEE HER GONE !


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's up with the 01 on the dog's side?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MNTC.A042897


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just clicked the link and it said the pet is no longer in their database to contact the shelter about availability?


----------

